# Have you ever found love in SAS?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Since it's almost Valentines Day I thought this would be a fun poll.

I met a wonderful girl several years back. We started a long distance relationship, she moved in with me, moved back home, went back to long distance and it didn't last. I don't regret it because, from her, I learned a lot about myself and about love.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Yes, but no longer with him/her_


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No and hope not.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh my yes. We will be celebrating our two year (wedding) anniversary on March 11.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ woo grats!

I have before on here and more than once, learned a lot from them and do not regret the experiences but would never do it again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love you all.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes. Going back to see her on friday ))


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope. I found some love in a friend way. Some cool peeps. But sinc eI been here very infrequently now, I don't see them much. Tis a shame brah!!!!!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've found a potential but know not what to do with it. lol. 

Found a lot of cool friends though, too, and friendship is a type of love, right??


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i've only found others in love


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i kind of feel bad for you though she came all the way to move in with you you just let her go like that


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm surprised people actually are confident enough to meet AFK. If I did I doubt they live near me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. Everyone lives too far. I could never do a long distance relationship.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

monotonous said:


> i kind of feel bad for you though she came all the way to move in with you you just let her go like that


Yes well when I tied her to a chair she threaten to call the cops on me


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I met my love online but not here, a different anxiety site. We are still together but he won't be here for Valentine's day


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a nice picture for everyone who will be alone on valentines day (myself included)


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

No


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I live with you all.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No but some really good friends.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TristanS said:


> Yes. Going back to see her on friday ))


Lucky.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. They're both gone and they both hate me.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

no. everyone _does_ _not_ live too far away. i just haven't found love yet. i don't know where it might be hiding but i am not trying to expose it. but if in fell unexpectedly into a love ditch in while i was walking i would not try to scramble out.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> Yes. They're both gone and they both hate me.


What happened?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> What happened?


One girl never actually got to the state of an actual relationship, but she had a boyfriend and other guys and whatnot.

The girl I actually went out with promised that she wouldn't do what the first girl did. She ended up having a boyfriend almost the whole time we dated, despite me flying to her in February of 2012 and her flying out here back in July. She hurt me really bad and I had a hard time handling it properly.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm of the type that thinks love can be found anywhere... But to answer your question, it's a no.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, but I don't really make an effort since long distance doesn't interest me. Also, I'd feel weird trying to make myself romantically involved with someone else here. I use a dating site but have no luck.

Then again, I don't think anyone else on SAS even lives north of Massachusetts on the east coast :lol


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. Doubtful it would happen. I think the average age on here is probably much younger than me. And I have yet to see a lady from my area of the country on here.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes )) He's coming here this weekend ))


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

Not on SAS, but on a similar website. It's still a long-distance relationship, but not for too much longer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No..Like Kom said everyone lives far away..well the people I want.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

DesertStar91 said:


> Yes )) He's coming here this weekend ))


I'm jelly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> One girl never actually got to the state of an actual relationship, but she had a boyfriend and other guys and whatnot.
> 
> The girl I actually went out with promised that she wouldn't do what the first girl did. She ended up having a boyfriend almost the whole time we dated, despite me flying to her in February of 2012 and her flying out here back in July. She hurt me really bad and I had a hard time handling it properly.


You forgot to mention our winter night of passionate lovemaking in Saskatchewan.

For reals though, both sound like unfortunate situations and I hope you find a lovely lady soon


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

I have(!), and I feel absurdly lucky to have experienced it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes(no).


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

much love (((hugs)))

big heavy ((((sigh)))

I will never be the same...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

she's my sweetheart...


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

No, Everyone lives so far away. And i don't really want a longdistance relationship


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm suprised so many people have found someone on here.

As for the question, no, but I wouldn't want to get involved with someone over the internet anyway.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nopee~


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

nobody wubs meee ;_;










fowever ayone..............


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, and I never expected it to happen when I joined this site.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

Yes  We're gonna spend the entire week together next week.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, nobody here has ever expressed interest in me.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes she lives four hours away we've had a few meet ups since and plan our next in March, and if you were to ask me two years ago when I first joined this site that if things would have worked out the way they did I probably would have laughed uproariously at such a proposal.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! 26 out of 65 have at one point or another, I'm shocked. Had no idea so many people meet on here.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yes, 3 year wedding anniversary is this weekend. 


not srs.

bottom of the world and all that comes with it.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

No, that would be the most awkward thing ever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Only fake murder.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have cared very deeply for a few people from SAS...still do. Love? I guess as much as you can love someone you've never met.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, and she is the most amazing person in the world.

Ever.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Resonance said:


> Yes, and she is the most amazing person in the world.
> 
> Ever.


Who? I want to hear more SAS love stories. :b


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

I had no idea this much people met their love on this site.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope to never ever find that.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I met myself in the mirror. Love at first sight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Wow! 26 out of 65 have at one point or another, I'm shocked. Had no idea so many people meet on here.


Selection bias: People that have met are more likely to answer the poll.

Still, 26 is a lot higher than I thought it would be.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i met my fiance on SAS


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

We'll see


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> Selection bias: People that have met are more likely to answer the poll.
> 
> Still, 26 is a lot higher than I thought it would be.


Ah true.. didn't think of that.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

hey

you guys

we'll all be each other's valentines.

:group

luv u 5ever SAS


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

e_e


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought it happened, twice, though it never turned into anything serious. Both times we were an ocean apart and it didn't work out for different reasons. First girl just vanished without a trace, second one i'm still friends with. Pretty cool to see there's people on here marrying each other, though.


----------

